# Thoughts on Stella & Chewy vs Primal?



## RinTin10 (Sep 12, 2015)

Anyone have opinions? How does cost compare?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

We tried Stella & Chewy's dehydrated beef patties when we traveled last summer, thinking they would be easier to deal with in a hotel. They made the dog puke, and after that he wouldn't even look at them. I think I had to throw them away. The same dog did great on frozen chubs of Primal.

If you want a dehydrated food, I'd look at The Honest Kitchen.


----------



## RinTin10 (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for your input. I may consider Honest Kitchen. I'm currently feeding Darwin's but their customer service has been horrendous. 

They say they're installing a new computer system but in the meantime email and phone calls go unanswered and delivery dates and orders are a mess.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You could also try Raw Bistro (formulated by Steve Brown) or Answers if you like raw formulas!
Creating Canine Wellness | Raw Bistro Pet Fare
Answers Raw Pet Food Company

Moms


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've used the Stella and Chewy turkey bites, the pellet shaped ones. They were used like treats, kinda like turkey Cheetos. I didn't re hydrate. They worked well as a snack but I don't think I'd go that route for a regular meal.


----------



## MyHans-someBoy (Feb 23, 2013)

I've never used Stella & Chewy, but the last few days Hans has been eating Primal and doing very well on it. He just doesn't seem to do very well on any dry food (loose stool) even the limited ingredient kind and only a little better on the limited ingredient canned food I've tried. 
I'd love to try him on a raw diet, but we stay in a camper for work during the week and just do not have adequate freezer space.
We are using the dehydrated bars that you mix with water and he loves it and is doing well. 
It is hard to find in my area, so I order from Chewy.com. and have it auto shipped, which makes it a little cheaper.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I got two bags of Stella & Chewy given to me and neither of my dogs liked it, not worth the cost IMO


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

I use both brands, all flavors and types with no problems.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

For dehydrated I use Real Meat brand air dried food. I mainly use them for treats but also the occasional meal replacement. They don't crumble as much as the Stella and Chewys.


----------



## RinTin10 (Sep 12, 2015)

mspiker03 said:


> For dehydrated I use Real Meat brand air dried food.


Considering the Real Meat brand. Do you think it is balanced enough to be a complete diet without having to add things?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

RinTin10 said:


> Considering the Real Meat brand. Do you think it is balanced enough to be a complete diet without having to add things?



The air dried dog food is meant to be a complete food. I just feed raw, so I use them as training treats for certain situations and the occasional meal replacement.


----------

